# Frage zur Sumpfschwertlilie



## fränk2 (22. Aug. 2013)

Ich würde geren wissen ob man die "Früchte" die die Lilie jedes Jahr ausbildet und in der eine ganze Menge Kerne enthalten sind für irgendetwas nutzen kann. 

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Olli.P (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Frage zur Sumpfschwertlilie*

Hi Frank,

meinst du die, bzw.die gelbe.......... 

Kannst, im Teich lassen, mit etwas Glück, wachsen in 1,2 Jahren mehr bei dir........ 

Soweit ich weiß brauchen die einmal Frost..............


----------



## fränk2 (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Frage zur Sumpfschwertlilie*

Ja, in Gelb.Sind immer 3 an einem Trieb. so etwa 2cm im Durchmesser und 5cm lange Kolben mit 3 Kammern in denen richtig viele Kerne sitzen. 

Hab sie immer dran gelassen bloß heuer hab ich dann mal gedacht ich frag mal nach


----------



## RonnyS311 (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Frage zur Sumpfschwertlilie*

Ich hab mal gelesen das man sie 2 Tage in Gefrierschrank tut die Samen und dann in einer Schale mit Erde und viel Wasser also das es Sumpf wird. 

Stimmt das?


Wie lange müssen denn die Samenkapseln an der Pflanze sein? Bei der gelben ist sie gelb und fühlt sich etwas weich an und biegt sich nach unten.
Von der violetten sind die Kapseln noch grün und groß und rund. Denke die brauchen noch ne Weile, wenn sie braun werden, sind sie reif oder?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Frage zur Sumpfschwertlilie*

Hi Ronny,

nee, das stimmt nicht.

Sogenannte Kaltkeimer brauchen die erste Zeit nach dem Samenausfall noch einigermaßen warme und feuchte Bedingungen wie sie der Herbst mitbringt (damit die Samen erst mal quellen) Erst dann wird durch mehrere Wochen kühle Temperaturen (zwischen 0-5 Grad) die Keimruhe gebrochen. Der Frost (oder einfrieren der Samen) bringt nichts wenn die Samen erst frisch gesät wurden

Die Samen der __ Schwertlilien (egal welcher Art)  sind erst dann reif wenn die langsam vertrocknenden Kapseln von ganz alleine von der Spitze her aufreißen und man die großen Samenkörner zu sehen bekommt

MfG Frank


----------



## RonnyS311 (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Frage zur Sumpfschwertlilie*

Ah ok,

hab bemerkt das bei der gelben __ Schwertlilie die Samenkapsel schon abgelöst war und am Rand leicht geöffnet!

Sieht der Samen etwa so aus wie Zitronenkern? Also es war 1 Kern drin, etwas dicker als Zitronenkern, und weiß, ist der reif?


Wie kann ich den denn am besten zum keimen bringen? In Teich (Kies) wo die Pflanze steht?
Oder in eine Pflanzschale und die halt über Winter draussen lassen?


----------



## Limnos (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Frage zur Sumpfschwertlilie*

Hi Ronny

Mit einem Zitronenkern haben die Irissamen wenig Ähnlichkeit. Sie sind annähernd rund und abgeflacht. So wie sie in der Samenkapsel gesteckt haben erinnern sie an eine Rolle Drops oder Tabletten, soweit diese in Röhrchen stecken. Im Reifezustand sind sie dunkelbraun. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## RonnyS311 (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Frage zur Sumpfschwertlilie*

Naja rund ist er, aber halt noch hell. Dann wird das wohl nichts. Aber wieso wird die dann halbfertig abgeworfen?


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Frage zur Sumpfschwertlilie*



RonnyS311 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich den denn am besten zum keimen bringen? In Teich (Kies) wo die Pflanze steht?
> Oder in eine Pflanzschale und die halt über Winter draussen lassen?



Hallo,

letztes Jahr habe ich ca. 30 vertrocknete Samen in einen runden Kübel getan mit einem Durchmesser von 20cm. Den Kübel hatte ich mit einfachen Sand den ich zu Hause hatte gefüllt und oben einfach die Samen drauf geschmissen. Manche Samen habe ich 5-10mm tief eingedrückt und andere wiederrum einfach oben liegen lassen. Das hatte ich Ende Herbst gemacht. Am Anfang hatte ich den Kübel noch mit Wasser gefüllt gehabt, aber der kommende Winter hat ihn gesprengt, sodass sich kein Wasser sammeln konnte. Bis Anfang Juni ist der Kübel unter meinen Himbeeren vergessen worden . Nach dem wieder entdecken waren 12 Samen gekeimt und hatten eine grösse von 10-15cm. Nun steht der Kübel direkt im Teich und die __ Schwertlilien sind etwas gewachsen, aber sehr langsam.

Das ist z.B. nicht die beste Methode, aber immerhin eine die bei mir funktioniert hat.


----------



## Hagalaz (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Frage zur Sumpfschwertlilie*

Bei wachsen die Dinger überall so  einfach im Teich schwimmen lassen.


----------



## Digicat (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Frage zur Sumpfschwertlilie*

Servus Ronny

Geh mach mal ein Foto von den Samen und der Pflanze ...

Ich denke du meinst eventuell eine andere Pflanze


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Frage zur Sumpfschwertlilie*

Hi Ronny,

wenn die ganze Samenkapsel schon von der __ Iris abgefallen war wird da kein keimfähiger Samen drin sein. Die müssen bis zur Öffnung noch mit der Mutterpflanze verbunden sein da die noch nicht vollständig entwickelten Samen weiter versorgt werden müssen (die Samen der Wasserschwertlilie reifen meißt erst gegen Mitte/Ende September aus

MfG Frank


----------



## RonnyS311 (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Frage zur Sumpfschwertlilie*

Habs mal versucht ein Bild zu machen, aber mein Handy ist für die Nähe wohl nicht ganz so gut! Weiß nicht ob ihr da was erkennen könnt...


----------



## Digicat (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Frage zur Sumpfschwertlilie*

Servus Ronny

Das schaut mir auf gar keinen Fall wie ein Samen einer __ Schwertlilie aus ... 

Ähnlich einem Puk beim Eishockey, nur 5-7mm im Durchmesser mit zwei sehr kleinen diagonalen "Spitzeln" in dunkelbraun, fast schwarz ... so mußt du Dir die Samen der "Gelben Sumpfschwertlilie" vorstellen.


----------



## RonnyS311 (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Frage zur Sumpfschwertlilie*

Ist aber von der __ Schwertlilie!

Aber hab gerade bei Wikipedia nachgeschaut da ist ein Bild der Samen, die sehen wirklich ziemlich anderst aus. Merkwürdig!


----------



## Digicat (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Frage zur Sumpfschwertlilie*

Servus Ronny

Ist die Samenkapsel bei deinen __ Schwertlilien schon aufgebrochen 

Also bei meinen noch nicht.

Hast du die Samenkapsel geöffnet und diese vom Bild daraus entnommen 

Frank (__ Knoblauchkröte) hat vor 5 Beiträgen dies dazu geschrieben


> Hi Ronny,
> 
> wenn die ganze Samenkapsel schon von der __ Iris abgefallen war wird da kein keimfähiger Samen drin sein. Die müssen bis zur Öffnung noch mit der Mutterpflanze verbunden sein da die noch nicht vollständig entwickelten Samen weiter versorgt werden müssen (die Samen der Wasserschwertlilie reifen meißt erst gegen Mitte/Ende September aus
> 
> MfG Frank


Ich hoffe das erklärt vielleicht einiges ...


----------



## RonnyS311 (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Frage zur Sumpfschwertlilie*

Also sie hing nur noch dran die Samenkapsel, war aber nicht mehr richtig an dem Stängel verbunden und es war 1 großer Längsriss in der Kapsel, das man den Samen schon von außen sehen konnte!
Dann hab ich den Samen rausgeholt.

Aber so ne merkwürdige Form dann, hmm.


----------



## rirasoft (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Frage zur Sumpfschwertlilie*



RonnyS311 schrieb:


> Also sie hing nur noch dran die Samenkapsel, war aber nicht mehr richtig an dem Stängel verbunden und es war 1 großer Längsriss in der Kapsel, das man den Samen schon von außen sehen konnte!
> Dann hab ich den Samen rausgeholt.
> 
> Aber so ne merkwürdige Form dann, hmm.



Hallo zusammen,

meine Kapseln (lila Blüte und gelbe Blüte) waren braun, wie weiter oben beschrieben. Ich habe sie im Spät-Herbst ein einer Zink-Wanne mit normaler Erde eingesetzt und ständig feucht gehalten (außer bei Frost). Jetzt sind fast alle Samenkapseln aufgegangen und die Blätter sind teilweise 40 cm hoch.

Die Mutterpflanzen haben wieder mehrere "Samenkapselträger" die wie kleine Bananen aussehen. Ich habe davon ein paar Bilder in meinem Album. 

Wenn die Samenkapseln im Herbst offen sind, kann ich welche verschenken.

Ich melde mich dann, wenn es soweit ist.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## mitch (21. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Frage zur Sumpfschwertlilie*

Hallo,

heute hab ich die ersten offenen Samenkapseln der Sumpfschwertlilie gesichtet:


----------



## rirasoft (24. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Frage zur Sumpfschwertlilie*



rirasoft schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> meine Kapseln (lila Blüte und gelbe Blüte) waren braun, wie weiter oben beschrieben. Ich habe sie im Spät-Herbst ein einer Zink-Wanne mit normaler Erde eingesetzt und ständig feucht gehalten (außer bei Frost). Jetzt sind fast alle Samenkapseln aufgegangen und die Blätter sind teilweise 40 cm hoch.
> 
> ...



So, jetzt ist es soweit, die ersten Samenkapseln sind aufgegangen. Kann ich die einzelnen Samen über den Winter trocken liegen lassen? Ich brauche nicht soo viele davon. Will jemand etwas? Ich könnte sie gegen Rückporto auch verschicken.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## HAnniGAP (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Frage zur Sumpfschwertlilie*

Hallo Teichgemeinde, 

auch ich möchte mich mal wieder beteiligen. Mitlesen tue ich immer fleißig, aber die liebe Zeit ist knapp. 
Ich habe überwiegend gelbe Wasserlilien. Die Samenausbeute war dieses Jahr enorm. Ich kann so viele gar nicht brauchen und will sie euch hier anbieten. Wer mir eine PN mit seiner Addresse schreibt, dem schicke ich einen Brief mit Samen. Ich will auch nix dafür. 


Hier einige Bilder der Ausbeute.


----------



## simon (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Frage zur Sumpfschwertlilie*

hallo anni
also ich hätte da intresse dran,weiss nur nix mit anzufangen
was muss man wie und wo mit den samen anstellen damit da auch ne pflanze bei rauskommt??
gruss simon


----------



## HAnniGAP (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Frage zur Sumpfschwertlilie*

hi simon, wird hier im Thema ja erklärt.


----------



## simon (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Frage zur Sumpfschwertlilie*

hmmmm ich lese mehr fragen als erklärungen:beten
aber ich werd auch so auf den trichter kommen


----------



## Hagalaz (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Frage zur Sumpfschwertlilie*

Du kannst sie etwa einfach ins Wasser schmeißen dann kommen sie irgendwo oder du steckst sie leicht in den Bodengrund wo du sie willst.
Bis sie blühen dauert es aber eine weile!

@Anni bin echt neidisch auf deine Pflanzen bei mir hat dieses Jahr nur das __ Hechtkraut geblüht keine einizige __ iris oder __ schwertlilie hat eine Blüte gehabt


----------



## simon (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Frage zur Sumpfschwertlilie*

hallo
das habe ich schon versucht,leider hats bisher nie geklappt
habe nun paar samen im teich zwischen die steine ,einige im vorgarten in der muttererde und paar innen blumentopf im fahrradschuppen.
mal sehn ob im frühjahr irgentwo was rauskommt.
könnt noch einige __ iris brauchen im teich


----------



## Finalein (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Frage zur Sumpfschwertlilie*

Hallo Simon,

wenn Du magst, dann kannst Du von mir Irisd Rizome haben. Löse meinen Bottich auf und im Teich habe ich schon genug. Wenn Interesse besteht, dann schich mir doch ne PN.
Gruß Lia


----------



## simon (20. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Frage zur Sumpfschwertlilie*

hej lia
pn hab ich schon getippert,vielen dank
trotzdem fänd ich es super wie jemand der was von versteht sowas wie ne kurzanleitung einstellen könnte.
ich mach das nämlich das 4 jahr nun mit den samen und an den stellen wächst dann meist was ganz anderes


----------



## mitch (20. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Frage zur Sumpfschwertlilie*

Hi Simon,



> ... sowas wie ne kurzanleitung ...


 
==> http://www.hausgarten.net/gartenteich-teich/teichpflanzen-teich/sumpf-schwertlilie-pflege.html  ==> *Vermehrung *

*&*

http://www.alinki.com/artikel/77/


wichtig ist es die Samen erst ca. eine Woche im Kühlschrank zu lagern, da __ Schwertlilien Frostkeimer sind und dann erst aussäen.


----------



## troll20 (20. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Frage zur Sumpfschwertlilie*

Hallo Mitch,

irgend was wiederspricht sich da aber auf deiner ersten Seite ==> http://www.hausgarten.net/gartenteic...ie-pflege.html ==> Vermehrung 

Sie schreiben da: 





> Vermehrung
> 
> Die Sumpf-__ Schwertlilie kann durch Samen gezogen werden. *Die Samen keimen nur bei genügend Licht.*



Aber auch:



> direkt nach der Samenreife im Herbst ausgesät werden. Die gelbe Schwertlilie ist ein Kaltkeimer und dazu ein *Dunkelkeimer*



Irgend wie verwirrend 

LG René


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Frage zur Sumpfschwertlilie*



mitch schrieb:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> 
> wichtig ist es die Samen erst ca. eine Woche im Kühlschrank zu lagern, da __ Schwertlilien Frostkeimer sind und dann erst aussäen.



Hi,

Frostkeimer sind __ Iris keine, es sind Kaltkeimer - die Keimhemmung wird durch Temperaturen um 3-4 Grad gebrochen, tieffrieren bewirkt nichts. Die Kühlbehandlung braucht ein paar Wochen und funktioniert nur mit gequollenen Samen (müssen schon einige Zeit im feuchten gelegen  haben. Samen die direkt geerntet und in den Kühlschrank gesteckt bringt nicht. Solange die Samen trocken sind werden die Keimhemmer darin durch die niedrigen Temperaturen nicht abgebaut


----------



## mitch (20. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Frage zur Sumpfschwertlilie*

Hi René,

gute Frage  was ist nun richtig 

vielleicht können uns Werner oder Frank die Frage beantworten

@Frank: danke für deine Antwort 


ich wird mal alle 2 Methoden auszuprobieren 




und noch ein paar links zur weiteren Verwirrung  

Kältebehandlung:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stratifikation_(Botanik)


Sumpfschwertlilie:

http://www2.ufz.de/biolflor/taxonomie/taxonomie.jsp?ID_Taxonomie=1680

http://www.bayernflora.de/de/info_pflanzen.php?taxnr=3096


----------

